# hidehoman's 06 video



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

Video of small 06 student housing yard. 
Pics to come as soon as I can get them.
halloween06_0001.flv video by hidehoman - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid42.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid42.photobucket.com/albums/e339/hidehoman/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@e339/hidehoman/halloween06_0001


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

very nice. Love the guy with the candle. What did you use to get him to move? Thanx for sharing!!


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

DeadSpider said:


> very nice. Love the guy with the candle. What did you use to get him to move? Thanx for sharing!!


His chest cavity is nothing but a large table top oscillating fan. With the fan intact.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

nice video!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Now I've got that darn INXS song stuck in my head!!!!!

Nice vid by the way.


----------

